# Introducing Riding Buddies



## CountryChic12 (Aug 22, 2012)

My friend has a horse and has been asking if she could bring it over and go trail riding with me... How do you think it would go? I don't know how my horse would react to a different horse and I don't know how her horse would react. :/ how would you do this? I would really like to go with her but there are so many "what ifs" and things that could potentially go wrong. Has anyone had experience with introducing new horses? Should we introduce them while we're on saddle or, I don't know, let them out in the pasture together or something? Also her horse is kind of a spooky horse so I'm afraid that if her horse jumps at something it will make my horse tense up or jump too.


----------



## stephenc (Sep 17, 2012)

I just put my horse at my friends place, that's where I keep him. He has only been there about a month. All the horses have their own stalls except for one who runs free. I am work on some training with my horse, and have not ridden with her or her other horses on the trail yet. But, I am looking forward to doing this. Yes, maybe an introduction out of saddle may be a good idea, but just as it you were at a rodeo with a bunch of other horses, as long as you are not bumping boots, there should be no problem


----------



## stephenc (Sep 17, 2012)

Good luck, and I hope all goes well. Just remember to stay safe and have fun. Another piece of advice my friend gives me, and she is well experienced with horses is to always end on a positive note with your horse. Your horse will remember that


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

We never worry about introducing horses when trail riding. They kind of get to know each other on the trail. It does sound like you have a bit of property so you can also toss them out together in the pasture and let them work things out if you want.

Things to watch out for when riding with strange horses.
-When tying up, seperate them enough they can't sniff noses or get their butts close enough to fire off shots.
-Don't let them sniff noses at any time.
-Don't ride so close behind that the lead horse can fire off a kick at your horse. Unfortunately the rider often ends up getting hit.
-Pay very close attention to your horses attitude to the strange horse and the strange horses attitude to your horse. Some quickly become friends, some take time to grow on each others and some absolutely hate each other everytime they meet. Even if they hate each other you can have very pleasant rides, just have to watch what you do.
-The more their butts are wore out the less they worry about what they think of each other.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about doing an introduction.If you're at an event, you can't do that so it's best to avoid the habit. You really dont want them to meet like that anyway - some horses get rowdy and you clild easily get hurt because one or both horses starts doin the sniff n sque or something else. Be mindful of your horses reactions - look for pinned ears, shifting butts and so on. Just relax and try to carry on as normal as much as possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

While you need to stay on alert and exercise a reasonable amount of caution, don't go overboard. Turning horses out to "meet" each other before a trail ride is not at all the thing to do.

99 times out of a 100, the horses will get along.

I do have that 100th horse that is suicide to take in a group ride with more than 10 or 20 horses and I would never take that Psychotic Fool in a parade. The small groups I've ridden him with know how he can be and honor whatever my game plan might be so nobody gets kicked. In all my years of riding, this is the only horse I've ever owned that has such horrible social skills.

Point-being, you most likely have nothing serious to worry about, so exercise that reasonable amount of caution by keeping the horses far enough apart that nobody gets kicked, until they get used to each other.

The exception to that is if one the horses is a mare and that mare happens to be in heat --- all bets could be off.

I have seen the sweetst-wouldn't-kick-bite-or-squeal for anything mares turn positively evil when they come in heat. They don't hold any of that 1,100 pounds of PMS back when out on the trail. I've seen mares on the trail act worse, when in heat, than any stallion would ever think to do:shock:


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't know why, But every time I load strange horse in the trailer with my horses. They seem to be accepted and part of the gang by time we get to the trailhead and start riding.

Just use normal precaution of proper spacing along trail, no crowding other horses, and keep the horses working. any problems will show up when the horses are not working and have time to get into trouble.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's never occurred to me to introduce horses before a ride. It's not like they're expected to live together, so even if they turn out hating each other I don't see the issue.

I had a horse aggressive gelding. He was also my premiere riding horse, and was expected to behave in hand and under saddle. On his own time he could be a raving bass-turd, but during work he minded his Ps and Qs.

Don't overthink it. As long as horses are well trained and listen to their riders, there's no reason to have a meet and greet before you saddle up.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I never ever introduce horses that we are riding out with.
My horse is a show horse who needs to get on with his job no matter what strange horses are in the ring with him.

I have never ever had an issue just dont crowd each other and dont make a big deal about it


----------

